# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم نوكيا سوفت ويير(Nokia Software)  Nokia Data Package Manager 2013.7.5

## mohamed73

New version 2013.7.5 of the Nokia Data Package Manager Tool is  available. This version should be used on all service levels, it  replaces both earlier versions of the Data Package Manager Tool  Data Package Manager Lite v 2011.24.1 for Levels 1-2Data Package Manager 2012.18.0Releases of the DPM Lite tool have been discontinued, please  uninstall DPM Lite 2011.24.1 from your PC before you install DPM  2012.18.0 or newer. *Introduction:*
 Nokia Data Package Manager is a service software tool which provides following functions:  Real Time downloading of product software files via online connection from Nokia Firmware Repository (FiRe)Scheduled downloading of product software files via online connection from Nokia Firmware Repository (FiRe)Search function and creation of filters for the data you need to download.Checking and organizing your locally installed product software content.Nokia Data Package Manager Tool is an independent tool, but it can  also be used on same PC with other Nokia Service Software Applications,  such as Phoenix or Care Suite
 Please refer to the attached user guide document for more details and instructions *Changes and Improvements from previous version 2012.18.0:*  Mandatory login with Nokia Online Credentials addedConnection to Nokia Firmware Repository is not possible without providing Nokia Online username and passwordOpen Nokia Firmware Repository Channel will be closed by the end of  February 2013, after this use of older application versions is not  possible anymore *Notice:  From this version, if you don’t have a Nokia Online Account, you can’t  access into the Nokia Datapackage Manager and download the firmwares,  please use the الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].*  ترجمة غوغل   

> نسخة جديدة من أداة 2013/07/05 بيانات مدير مجموعة نوكيا هو متاح. وينبغي استخدام هذا الإصدار على جميع مستويات الخدمة، فإنه يستبدل كل الإصدارات السابقة من إدارة البيانات أداة حزمة 
>      البيانات حزمة إدارة لايت V 2011.24.1 لمستويات 1-2
>      بيانات مدير مجموعة 2012.18.0
>      وقد تم وقف إطلاق أداة لايت DPM، يرجى إلغاء تثبيت DPM لايت 2011.24.1 من جهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص بك قبل تثبيت DPM 2012.18.0 أو أحدث. 
> مقدمة:
> نوكيا مدير مجموعة البيانات هو أداة البرمجيات التي توفر خدمة المهام التالية: 
>      الوقت الحقيقي تحميل الملفات برنامج المنتج عبر اتصال عبر الإنترنت من نوكيا البرامج الثابتة مستودع (النار)
>      تحميل الملفات من المقرر البرمجيات المنتج عبر اتصال عبر الإنترنت من نوكيا البرامج الثابتة مستودع (النار)
>      وظيفة البحث وإنشاء مرشحات للبيانات تحتاج إلى تحميل.
> ...

 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] | الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## 1wajeeh

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## ali16681

شكرا

----------


## ghaith123456

مشكور

----------


## soufain005

شكراا لك كثيرا

----------


## ridalon

مشكوور

----------


## lakhal27

merciiiiiiiiiii  
meriiiiiiiiiii

----------


## اجنحه كاندام

مشكككككككككووووووووووووووررررررررررر :Smile:

----------


## ابوسجاد الطائي

مششششششششششششكور 
حفظكم الله 
مشكورين جدا 
شكرا للمغربية للمحمول

----------


## kayed75

yay
yay

----------


## ابن البعاج

مشكور

----------


## hmc.

لك كل الشكر والتقدير

----------


## mary-net

شكراااااااااااااااا

----------


## starm80

مشككككككككككككووووووووووووووررررررررررررر

----------


## starm80

هل الرابط يعمل

----------


## starm80

كل التقدير والاحترام للمنتدى الغالي

----------


## starm80

الرابط لا يعمل

----------


## DARIFBS

للاسف البرنامج  لم يعد يعمل , تم توقيف جميع برامج تحميل فلاشات النوكيا مثل navifirm.....

----------


## radeboukh

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## RAMY ALGHARIB

مشكوووووووووووور

----------


## احمدالمعاون

مشكووووووووووووووووووورين

----------


## bero 2005

مشكووووووور جدا اخى الكريم

----------


## humamo

الاصدار القديم لا يعمل

----------


## lebaidy

thank you very much

----------


## lebaidy

merciiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## abdeljaouad

جزاك الله كل خير
اخى الكريم

----------


## nenoali

مشكور على المجهود

----------


## LOGHMI

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## فاضل عواد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .....  تشرفت في هذه الامسية بالانضمام اليكم اخواني الاعزاء

----------


## nechadsamir

~ 
بارك الله فيك اخي الطيب 
موضوع مميز وتميز ملحوظ 
موفق

----------


## الرائد2020

مشكـــور يالغالي

----------


## splox

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------

